# Arkansas Coyote Contest



## gbashby (Jan 21, 2011)

1st Annual White County Coyote Tournament
1.	February 26th you can hunt anywhere in the state in daylight hours following the Arkansas Game and Fish Commission rules. NO TRAPPING ALLOWED! Check in/Weigh in will be at Ultimate Outdoors Parking lot in Searcy at 8:00 pm sharp. No late shows allowed.
2.	1 or 2 person teams. Fee is $50 per team.
3.	Most Coyotes wins. If there is a tie the team that is tied and has the highest weight in coyotes wins. Coyotes will be checked by AG&F Commission Game Warden to check for trapping marks. No bobcat contest this year due to short notice.
4.	1st place will receive 75% of the entry fees and 2nd place will receive 25%. 
5.	Entry fees and names of the members of your team need to be mailed or delivered to Ultimate Outdoors in Searcy no later than 3 pm on February 25th. This is a strict deadline. A staff member from Ultimate Outdoors has agreed to the weigh in official and judge. Checks and names of team members can be mailed to:
Ultimate Outdoors
Attn: Tim Yarbrough
608 South Main St.
Searcy, AR 72143
6. If you have any questions please call Tim Yarbrough 501-230-2129 or Greg Ashby 501-230-2339. Please call one of these numbers instead of Ultimate Outdoors.


----------

